# Draft Position Update



## Truth34

Since it would appear that the only thing we have to look forward to besides seeing Marcus Banks play every night is the 2004 NBA Draft, I will update the draft position on a weekly basis. Currently, our selections:

1--Boston (lottery; chance of winning 1.4%) 10th overall
1--Dallas 25th overall
2--Boston 40th overall
2--Sacramento 58th overall


I am getting these off NBADraft.net and will update as they change. We have to get much worse for a chance at any good players in the lottery. Some promising Euro or HS player could be had though at 25.


----------



## Big John

The 2004 draft is a deep draft. The Celtics need a rebounder. If that was not evident before the start of the season it should be evident now.

1. There are the usual suspects from Eastern Europe: Podkolzine (Russia), Biedrins (Latvia), Perovic (Serbia), Slokar (Slovenia), and Veremeenko (Belarus). Then there are guys like Tiago Splitter (Brazil), Andrew Bogutt (the Aussie who will be at Utah this year and who was the best player in the world junior championships), and Chiriaev, the big Russian playing in Canada (but beware the hype surrounding him). Bogutt does not even appear on NBAdraftnet's list. Every one of these players is 6-10 or better.

2. Among the Americans, Okafor is the real deal, but Okafor will almost certainly be gone before the Celtics pick. I haven't seen the high schooler Howard.

3. I saw the Kansas-Michigan State game and I was not impressed with either Simien or Davis. Simien is a good college player but not athletic enough to excel in the pros, and Davis needs more seasoning. David Harrison, the 7 footer from Colorado, may be a better pro prospect than either of them.

4. There are some good guards. Jameer Nelson is the real deal, and will go higher than #25, which is where NBAdraftnet has currently slotted him. Ben Gordon is also good, and everyone forgets about Taliek Brown, the "other" guard at UConn who may be just as good as Gordon. I also think Ricky Paulding will be a very good pro. If there is a better pure shooter in this draft, I haven't seen him.


----------



## PatBateman

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I also think Ricky Paulding will be a very good pro. If there is a better pure shooter in this draft, I haven't seen him.



This guy is going to be great. He will not be drafted in the top ten, but teams will wish they had.


----------



## Goku

regarding Chiriav. A couple of my friends played against him and actually said he sucks for his size. It blew me away when they said that, cuz neither of them has a remote chance for even a college scholarship, let alone entering the NBA draft.

I've never seen him play, but if highschool kids from my crappy old school aren't impressed, I see him having some serious flaws.

But, like I said I've never seen him. All I know is he has an incredible ego from that article with all his "I hope to be better than Dirk", and "I'll only enter if I'm top 5" quotes.


----------



## agoo

> Originally posted by <b>Goku</b>!
> But, like I said I've never seen him. All I know is he has an incredible ego from that article with all his "I hope to be better than Dirk", and "I'll only enter if I'm top 5" quotes.


How's that egotistical? Everyone should hope to be better than Dirk, if you're better than Dirk, you're pretty damn good, what's wrong with hoping for that? Also, entering only if you're top 5 is smart. If you're not going to be top five, that means you probably won't be getting the chance to play out of HS and should be going to college.


----------



## Goku

nah, your right

"huge ego" or whatever I said was too harsh. I just got an impression from the article that he is expecting too much. 

Setting high goals is great, but he should be carefull with the way he answers questions. No need to get a reputation so early (not that he does, or deserves one, but when the article first came out, a lot of fans on the Raps boards around the net were calling him on it) 

I'm hoping for the best from him. The point of my post was that he failed to impress a couple of mediocre highschool players from a mediocre at best highschool. If it was any of the other recent highschool to Draft players, I would imagine they would be in awe. That they were not impressed, and even said he was pretty slow, says a lot. To me at least.

I'm not trying to dog tha kid. I've never even seen him. Maybe my friends are just idiots.


----------



## Premier

I like a trade up to get Okafor and Taliek Brown at like 2-4 and 45 respectively


----------



## lanigan34

*Taliek Brown*

Taliek Brown? Better or same as B.Gordon!. You kiddin me?I dont know what games your watching but Brown is a 2nd rounder at best while Gordon will be a high lottery pick. Brown will be an undersized point guard who can penetrate and dish but with no reliable jump shot. There are similar guards like him in the draft every year and none of them make it. Gordon looks like a solid SG/PG combo that can step right in at least offensively, and his defense isnt that bad right now either.


----------



## Big John

*Re: Taliek Brown*



> Originally posted by <b>lanigan34</b>!
> Taliek Brown? Better or same as B.Gordon!. You kiddin me?I dont know what games your watching but Brown is a 2nd rounder at best while Gordon will be a high lottery pick. Brown will be an undersized point guard who can penetrate and dish but with no reliable jump shot. There are similar guards like him in the draft every year and none of them make it. Gordon looks like a solid SG/PG combo that can step right in at least offensively, and his defense isnt that bad right now either.


Yes, Gordon will be a first rounder and Taliek Brown is a sleeper. Let's see how UConn's season pans out. We'll have plenty of opportunity to see both of them.


----------



## Truth34

*Draft Update 12/9*

Our picks:

1--Boston (lottery; chance of winning 0.6%) 12th overall
1--Dallas 25th overall
2--Boston 42nd overall
2--Sacramento 58th overall

Interestingly enough, Minnesota still has no pick because of the Joe Smith debacle, so technically, our 25th is really a 24th. Assuming Dallas has a lower pick (which is likely) we still will pick one slot higher, which is nice.


----------



## Richie Rich

*Re: Draft Update 12/9*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Our picks:
> 
> 1--Boston (lottery; chance of winning 0.6%) 12th overall
> 1--Dallas 25th overall
> 2--Boston 42nd overall
> 2--Sacramento 58th overall
> 
> Interestingly enough, Minnesota still has no pick because of the Joe Smith debacle, so technically, our 25th is really a 24th. Assuming Dallas has a lower pick (which is likely) we still will pick one slot higher, which is nice.








Sweet, if we are smart we package both picks and move up since our roster is so crowded, depending if it still is at the come draft tyme.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Re: Draft Update 12/9*



> Originally posted by <b>Richie Rich</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, if we are smart we package both picks and move up since our roster is so crowded, depending if it still is at the come draft tyme.


For EMEKA!!


----------



## reHEATed

a 12th pick and a 25th pick will not move you up on the top 3 to get emeka. keep dreaming


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>PatBateman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is going to be great. He will not be drafted in the top ten, but teams will wish they had.


Paulding would be worth a pick in the 18-25 range simply based on athletic ability and a good stroke. But he's timid, a sub-par defender, and doesn't explode to the basket well. If he's lucky he can be a Richard Jefferson-type, but more than likely he's on his way to being a more athletic Kareem Rush.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 3. I saw the Kansas-Michigan State game and I was not impressed with either Simien or Davis. Simien is a good college player but not athletic enough to excel in the pros, and Davis needs more seasoning. David Harrison, the 7 footer from Colorado, may be a better pro prospect than either of them.


Davis is a joke, he'll amount to nothing. Simien could be staying for a senior season unless Kansas manages to win the championship, but if he can stay healthy he's a better prospect than Harrison.

Warrick needs quite a bit of polish but his athletic ability and wingspan alone make him a terrific prospect.


----------



## Starbury03

I hope Chiriav sucks he is just another case of Euro hype and is an *** for some of the things he says he needs a reality check.


----------



## Truth34

*4 picks*

Assuming we do not move a pick (which is quite possible), expect Danny to draft:

One HS player
Either one or two Euros
Either one or two Collegians


----------



## Richie Rich

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> a 12th pick and a 25th pick will not move you up on the top 3 to get emeka. keep dreaming








I said move up, maybe int othe late top ten, not for Emeka.


----------



## Premier

*Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Assuming we do not move a pick (which is quite possible), expect Danny to draft:
> 
> One HS player
> Either one or two Euros
> Either one or two Collegians


Torin Francis
Ricky Paulding
Victor Khryapa
Beno Udrih

Can't find a non-lottery HS


----------



## agoo

*Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Torin Francis
> Ricky Paulding
> Victor Khryapa
> Beno Udrih
> 
> Can't find a non-lottery HS


I like Torin Francis. He's big, tough and local. And he plays for the Fightin' Irish, so going to the Celtics wouldn't be too much of a stretch.


----------



## Big John

*Re: Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> I like Torin Francis. He's big, tough and local. And he plays for the Fightin' Irish, so going to the Celtics wouldn't be too much of a stretch.


But he's only a junior and may not declare. He is not a great shooter.

When the C's went to Denver and Utah, Ainge went also, allegedly to scout. That probably means that at least one or more of the following were on the radar screen: Andrew Bogut (Utah), David Harrison (Colorado), Matt Nelson (Colorado State), and Raphael Araujo (Brigham Young).


----------



## Premier

I like those players: 



> That probably means that at least one or more of the following were on the radar screen: Andrew Bogut (Utah), David Harrison (Colorado), Matt Nelson (Colorado State), and Raphael Araujo (Brigham Young).


Also, I like Ryan Gomes. Is he a Soph?


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> I like those players:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I like Ryan Gomes. Is he a Soph?


Danny didn't have to travel to Utah to watch him lol.


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Danny didn't have to travel to Utah to watch him lol.


I know. I'm just saying that he's a good player and when he declares he should be an option.


----------



## Yhate

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> But he's only a junior and may not declare. He is not a great shooter.
> 
> When the C's went to Denver and Utah, Ainge went also, allegedly to scout. That probably means that at least one or more of the following were on the radar screen: Andrew Bogut (Utah), David Harrison (Colorado), Matt Nelson (Colorado State), and Raphael Araujo (Brigham Young).


FYI- He's a sophomore and I think his game has made an improvement from last season. :yes:


----------



## Big John

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Yhate</b>!
> 
> 
> FYI- He's a sophomore and I think his game has made an improvement from last season. :yes:


I haven't seen him play this year. I caught some of the LSU-Utah game and saw Bogut. He did not look good.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him play this year. I caught some of the LSU-Utah game and saw Bogut. He did not look good.


Bogut teared up the World Championships for Australia and will likely be gone before the Celtics pick. He is going in the top 10 in a very deep draft.


----------



## Big John

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> Bogut teared up the World Championships for Australia and will likely be gone before the Celtics pick. He is going in the top 10 in a very deep draft.


Not if he continues to play the way he did against LSU. He couldn't even get his shot off in the low post, and he was a patsy on defense.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Not if he continues to play the way he did against LSU. He couldn't even get his shot off in the low post, and he was a patsy on defense.


Well, he is a freshman. Maybe he needs to wait a couple of years.


----------



## Yhate

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I haven't seen him play this year. I caught some of the LSU-Utah game and saw Bogut. He did not look good.



Ughhh...sorry for the confusion but I was talking Francis. :|


----------



## Premier

How about Raphael Araujo (Brigham Young)? Good, tough kid. 

He could be a nice second round pick. 

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/rafaelaraujo.asp


----------



## Premier

*Re: 4 picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Assuming we do not move a pick (which is quite possible), expect Danny to draft:
> 
> One HS player
> Either one or two Euros
> Either one or two Collegians


Trade to 1st round picks together for a late lottery pick. Draft a Collegian PF. Trade up with two 2nd rounders for a late first round selection (HS player or an european player) and then pick value with the other 2nd rounder.


----------



## Truth34

*Draft Selections Update*

Currently, our selections:

1--Boston 15th overall
1--Dallas 22nd overall
2--Boston 45th overall
2--Sacramento 59th overall



Our pick could drop back into lottery with tough road trip ahead.

Dallas pick is slipping some (how have they lost four in a row???), but should climb back up to the mid-to-late 20's. 

Keep in mind that Minnesota does not possess a first round pick so our second-round picks are effectively 44th and 58th. 

Sacramento's second round pick could be the last pick; they are tied for first with the Lakers and do not even have Webber back.


----------



## whiterhino

I'd trade all 4 picks to get a top 8 pick.....with it being such a deep draft all those guys could be potential stars and we really need another HIGH quality guy to fill out our roster.


----------



## Truth34

*Dallas playing better; Sacramento in 1st*

Currently, our selections:

1--Boston 16th overall
1--Dallas 23rd overall
2--Boston 46th overall
2--Sacramento 60th overall


Minnesota has no 1st rounder, so the second rounders are effectively 45th and 59th. Boston is no guarantee to make the playoffs, however. They are a horrible home team and still have a losing record.


----------



## agoo

*Re: Dallas playing better; Sacramento in 1st*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Currently, our selections:
> 
> 1--Boston 16th overall
> 1--Dallas 23rd overall
> 2--Boston 46th overall
> 2--Sacramento 60th overall
> 
> 
> Minnesota has no 1st rounder, so the second rounders are effectively 45th and 59th. Boston is no guarantee to make the playoffs, however. They are a horrible home team and still have a losing record.


It should be noted that our first second rounder is actually Boston via Cleveland, via Boston. 

Also, are you sure about the Sacramento pick? I've been looking around for details on the deal and can't find them anywhere. Not on espn.com, nba.com, celtics.com, nbadraft.net or realGM.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: Re: Dallas playing better; Sacramento in 1st*



> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> 
> It should be noted that our first second rounder is actually Boston via Cleveland, via Boston.
> 
> Also, are you sure about the Sacramento pick? I've been looking around for details on the deal and can't find them anywhere. Not on espn.com, nba.com, celtics.com, nbadraft.net or realGM.


These mysterious picks....

Ok, as far as I knew a month ago it was like this.

1) Boston 1st
2) Boston 2nd
3) Cleveland 2nd (from the JR-Jones deal).
4) Sacramento 2nd (from the Darius trade, it was Darius for 2 2nd rounders)
5) Dallas 1st (from Antoine Deal)

2) When we traded JR for Jones, it never said we are giving them our 2nd this year, but a future second....

3) ...thats why we should have our second and the Cavs second...

4) ....followed by Sacramento's second which was in the Darius deal, Darius for 2 2nds.


NOW we are getting a different story, which is the following.

1) Boston 1st
2) Boston 2nd
3) Dallas 1st

1) Duh

2) Somehow Cleveland got our "future second" this year, and we got it back.

4) We somehow lose Sactown's 2nd rounder.

Instead of us having 5 picks (which everyone was thinking after the Toine deal) we somehow lose 2 picks....and now got 3. 

WTF is going on?


----------



## agoo

I've read somewheres that we got Sacto's 05 second rounder.


----------



## Truth34

*nbadraft.net hasn't updated trades yet...*

Stay with me people....We have our first, Dallas' first, our second (which we got back from Cleveland in Davis deal), and Sacramento's second from the Songaila deal.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: nbadraft.net hasn't updated trades yet...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Stay with me people....We have our first, Dallas' first, our second (which we got back from Cleveland in Davis deal), and Sacramento's second from the Songaila deal.


That me said. 


(Thats whats I said)


----------



## ConnerHenry

*Draft needs*

The celtics roster as currently composed has enormous potential, but glaring weaknesses. The need for an interior presence with more talent than Mark Blount is clear.

The celtics need to take the opportunity that the 2004 draft offers and draft the one player that will be an immediate contributor, as well as a long term star in this league. That said, Ainge should do "whatever it takes" to move up enough to get Okafor. 

The way I see it, the starting roster of the next few years should be:
C - Mihm
PF - Okafor
SF - Davis
SG - Truth
PG - Banks

I realize this is a tall order, but this type of player comes along rarely and it addresses our major weakness in a timely fashion. As I said, whatever it takes. Just get it done even it means trading future picks and current talent.


----------



## Richie Rich

*Re: Draft needs*



> Originally posted by <b>ConnerHenry</b>!
> The celtics roster as currently composed has enormous potential, but glaring weaknesses. The need for an interior presence with more talent than Mark Blount is clear.
> 
> The celtics need to take the opportunity that the 2004 draft offers and draft the one player that will be an immediate contributor, as well as a long term star in this league. That said, Ainge should do "whatever it takes" to move up enough to get Okafor.
> 
> The way I see it, the starting roster of the next few years should be:
> C - Mihm
> PF - Okafor
> SF - Davis
> SG - Truth
> PG - Banks
> 
> I realize this is a tall order, but this type of player comes along rarely and it addresses our major weakness in a timely fashion. As I said, whatever it takes. Just get it done even it means trading future picks and current talent.








But what future talent / combo of picks can we trade to move up to get a guy that is probably going to go #1. As far as I know he is sed to be going #1, correct??

Don't get me wrong, I agree. I just don't know how much we have / would be willing to give up to get Emeka.


----------



## Big John

I'd love to get Okafor too, but it's just not realistic. However, they will almost certainly get a shot at one of the big young Euros: Andris Biedrins (6-11), Kosta Perovic (7-2) or Uros Slokar (6-11), or Ha Seung-Jin, the 7-3 Korean. The trick is to pick the right guy.

The other player I want is Jameer Nelson, who may be the best player in all of college basketball. Even if Banks keeps improving, I would take Nelson if he is available with the Mavs pick (assuming it hasn't been traded away by then).


----------



## vandyke

*Celtics Draft Pick*

I was wondering if anybody has seen the freshman PF for Minnesota play nbadraft.net has him as the projected pick for Dallas which is actually going to be the Celtics pick, I looked at his numbers for this season which were double doubles for the entire season


----------



## theBirdman

We certainly wont get Okafor, even if we make a trade. But I like Suns chances to get him! There is a great interview with Colangelo on NBA.com. They have an unbelievably talented team. And with these lottery picks... They have a great future ahead!

With our picks we should go for most talanted guys with great upside! Not some save pick that you know will never be more than a backup average player in this league! I want DA to pick boldly!


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> We certainly wont get Okafor, even if we make a trade. But I like Suns chances to get him! There is a great interview with Colangelo on NBA.com. They have an unbelievably talented team. And with these lottery picks... They have a great future ahead!
> 
> With our picks we should go for most talanted guys with great upside! Not some save pick that you know will never be more than a backup average player in this league! I want DA to pick boldly!


:topic: The Suns will be SCARY.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Celtics Draft Pick*



> Originally posted by <b>vandyke</b>!
> I was wondering if anybody has seen the freshman PF for Minnesota play nbadraft.net has him as the projected pick for Dallas which is actually going to be the Celtics pick, I looked at his numbers for this season which were double doubles for the entire season


Kris Humphries? He is a very good prospect. He has been compared to Carmelo and is putting up 21/11. He might choose to play his soph season ast Minnesota though. If he is available the Celtics should pick him and choose to let Mihm go. We need a youth movement in Boston!!


----------



## Premier

The order as of 11/10:

(Certain Picks)

More Draft Pick Trades 

1ST ROUND

1. Orlando
2. Washington
3. Atlanta
4. Charolette
5. Phoenix?* (Via Cleveland (Wes Person trade)
6. Chicago* 
7. Phoenix 
8. Phoenix (Via New York (Stephon Marbury trade)
9. Golden State
10. Miami
11. L.A. Clips
12. Portland
13. Portland (Via Memphis (Bonzi trade)
14. Philadelphia
15. Boston
16. Utah
17. Toronto
18. Milwaukee
19. Seattle
20. Houston*
21. Boston*
22. New Jersey*
23. Denver
24. New Orleans
25. Detroit
26. L.A. Lakers
27. San Antonio
28. Sacromento
29. Indiana

2ND ROUND

1. Philadelphia
2. Washington
3. Atlanta
4. Charolette
5. Toronto*
6. Chicago*
7. Orlando
8. New York
9. Philadelphia
10. Miami
11. L.A. Clips
12. Portland
13. San Antonio
14. Philadelphia
15. Boston
16. Houston
17. Chicago
18. Milwaukee
19. Seattle
20. Houston*
21. Dallas*
22. New Jersey*
23. Memphis
24. New Orleans
25. Detroit
26. L.A. Lakers
27. San Antonio
28. Sacromento
29. Indiana


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I'd love to get Okafor too, but it's just not realistic. However, they will almost certainly get a shot at one of the big young Euros: Andris Biedrins (6-11), Kosta Perovic (7-2) or Uros Slokar (6-11), or Ha Seung-Jin, the 7-3 Korean. The trick is to pick the right guy.
> 
> The other player I want is Jameer Nelson, who may be the best player in all of college basketball. Even if Banks keeps improving, I would take Nelson if he is available with the Mavs pick (assuming it hasn't been traded away by then).


I want Kosta Perovic. He has Top 5 potential and has been compared to Zydrunas Ilgauskas. 

Also...Jameer Nelson has been played magically for St. Joesph and will be atleast Top 20.


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> The order as of 11/10:
> 
> (Certain Picks)
> 
> More Draft Pick Trades
> 
> 1ST ROUND
> 
> 1. Orlando
> 2. Washington
> 3. Atlanta
> 4. Charolette
> 5. Phoenix?* (Via Cleveland (Wes Person trade)
> 6. Chicago*
> 7. Phoenix
> 8. Phoenix (Via New York (Stephon Marbury trade)
> 9. Golden State
> 10. Miami
> 11. L.A. Clips
> 12. Portland
> 13. Portland (Via Memphis (Bonzi trade)
> 14. Philadelphia
> 15. Boston
> 16. Utah
> 17. Toronto
> 18. Milwaukee
> 19. Seattle
> 20. Houston*
> 21. Boston*
> 22. New Jersey*
> 23. Denver
> 24. New Orleans
> 25. Detroit
> 26. L.A. Lakers
> 27. San Antonio
> 28. Sacromento
> 29. Indiana
> 
> 2ND ROUND
> 
> 1. Philadelphia
> 2. Washington
> 3. Atlanta
> 4. Charolette
> 5. Toronto*
> 6. Chicago*
> 7. Orlando
> 8. New York
> 9. Philadelphia
> 10. Miami
> 11. L.A. Clips
> 12. Portland
> 13. San Antonio
> 14. Philadelphia
> 15. Boston
> 16. Houston
> 17. Chicago
> 18. Milwaukee
> 19. Seattle
> 20. Houston*
> 21. Dallas*
> 22. New Jersey*
> 23. Memphis
> 24. New Orleans
> 25. Detroit
> 26. L.A. Lakers
> 27. San Antonio
> 28. Sacromento
> 29. Indiana


My ideal picks would be:

15. Kosta Perovic C 7-2 250 (Great Potential) Leave him in Europe for 2 years.

21. (Via Dallas(******* ****** trade) Kris Humphries PF/SF 6-8 240 (Reminds me of Antoine) Give him ATLEAST 10 minutes per game.

45. Marcelo Huertas PG 6-3 190 Good project. Leave him in Brazil for a year to develop more.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Re: Re: Dallas playing better; Sacramento in 1st*



> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> These mysterious picks....
> 
> Ok, as far as I knew a month ago it was like this.
> 
> 1) Boston 1st
> 2) Boston 2nd
> 3) Cleveland 2nd (from the JR-Jones deal).
> 4) Sacramento 2nd (from the Darius trade, it was Darius for 2 2nd rounders)
> 5) Dallas 1st (from Antoine Deal)
> 
> 2) When we traded JR for Jones, it never said we are giving them our 2nd this year, but a future second....
> 
> 3) ...thats why we should have our second and the Cavs second...
> 
> 4) ....followed by Sacramento's second which was in the Darius deal, Darius for 2 2nds.
> 
> 
> NOW we are getting a different story, which is the following.
> 
> 1) Boston 1st
> 2) Boston 2nd
> 3) Dallas 1st
> 
> 1) Duh
> 
> 2) Somehow Cleveland got our "future second" this year, and we got it back.
> 
> 4) We somehow lose Sactown's 2nd rounder.
> 
> Instead of us having 5 picks (which everyone was thinking after the Toine deal) we somehow lose 2 picks....and now got 3.
> 
> WTF is going on?


We're getting a 2005 Sacromento 2nd round Pick.

Cleveland got our 2004 pick and we got it back.

All in all...We have 3 this year 

&

3 next year


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> 
> 
> I want Kosta Perovic. He has Top 5 potential and has been compared to Zydrunas Ilgauskas.


Oh really? Then maybe I don't want him lol. Ilgauskas has even less mobility than Mutombo, although part of that may be due to his multiple foot injuries.


----------



## theBirdman

I watched Kosta Perovic last night and I wasnt impressed: 9 points, 2 rebounds in 20 minutes! NJ`s pick Krstic is much better than him but he is also 2 years older. Perovic is just 18 and has potential but he needs a few more years! He is still very raw! I would have to see more of him to give a more realistic judgement though! But the fact that he is just 18 and 7-2 is intriging!


----------



## Big John

I am watching UConn completely demolish Oklahoma. The Sooners are ranked #6 in the country but I don't see why, because they don't belong on the same floor with the Huskies.

Someone ought to tape this game and send a copy to Jim O'Brien. UConn is a far better uptempo team than the Celtics, and their transition defense is terrific for a college team.

Charlie Villaneuva has NBA talent, but he's not ready. He doesn't fully understand the game yet. Okafor IS ready. He completely controls the paint and contests every shot--with about 5 minutes left to go in the game Oklahoma is shooting under 25%. Okafor is only average as a midrange jump shooter but he does everything else.

Ben Gordon looks bored-- in fact the whole UConn team started to looked bored after the score reached 36-`12. Denham Brown has played very well for UConn. He's like Ricky Paulding-- an excellent pure shooter. He could conceivably make it in the NBA as a 2 guard. Taliek Brown has made some nice feeds, but does not look comfortable shooting the ball.


----------



## h180ys

*Who's our prospect in 2004 draft*

I would guess we will have b/w 11th-17th pick.

I would love to see Kosta Perovis or Tiago Splitter coming here but I am not sure if they will be availbale when we draft them.


----------



## sologigolos

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I'd love to get Okafor too, but it's just not realistic. However, they will almost certainly get a shot at one of the big young Euros: Andris Biedrins (6-11), Kosta Perovic (7-2) or Uros Slokar (6-11), or Ha Seung-Jin, the 7-3 Korean. The trick is to pick the right guy.
> 
> The other player I want is Jameer Nelson, who may be the best player in all of college basketball. Even if Banks keeps improving, I would take Nelson if he is available with the Mavs pick (assuming it hasn't been traded away by then).



being Korean, i'm obviously partial to Ha. I'd love to see him play in a celtic uniform. the kid is surprisingly mobile and has a damn nice shooting touch. but (not to stretch the asian big men stereotype) like Yao, he can't rebound. against Korean HS competition (tallest center he'd faced was like 6-6, 6-7, and the level of play is quite poor) he "only" averaged 10 rebounds per game. 
he has also been lackluster in the asian championships (granted, he saw limited time against mature competition) and is a huge injury risk. both his father and his sister were on the Korean national team (both are 6-6, sister playing pro in Japan) but they both have had serious injuries, ending the father's career and seriously threatening his sister's.


i like nelson, and i also like shaun livingston, although i think the latter will be taken early on.

what about robert swift though? wouldn't he be available when the dallas pick comes around?

but then again we do need some immediate help.


in any case, i feel like Davis and Banks are somewhat expendable--especially for an upgrade, if the right trade comes along.


i donno how it would turn out, but i would love to see jiri play the point full time.


----------



## Truth34

*Updated Picks*

Yes, the Sacramento pick is 2005 (gives them time to get worse, I suppose) so we have 3 this year, which are:

1--Boston 15th overall
1--Dallas 22nd overall
2--Boston 45th overall


----------



## Richie Rich

*Re: Updated Picks*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Yes, the Sacramento pick is 2005 (gives them time to get worse, I suppose) so we have 3 this year, which are:
> 
> 1--Boston 15th overall
> 1--Dallas 22nd overall
> 2--Boston 45th overall








I'm sure at least one of those will be used in a trade. But I highly doubt we trade Davis nor Banks anytime soon.


----------



## Truth34

*I respectfully disagree, Richie*

Ainge wants to build throught the draft. The only way I see him trading a pick is to trade UP, but I really think Danny will use one pick to grab a player, one Euro (to stash away for a year), and another HS player maybe.


----------



## aquaitious

*Re: I respectfully disagree, Richie*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> Ainge wants to build throught the draft. The only way I see him trading a pick is to trade UP, but I really think Danny will use one pick to grab a player, one Euro (to stash away for a year), and another HS player maybe.


I think so too, either he'll trade up to get Emeka (I LOVE THIS GUY, 21-10-9 BLOCKS), or he'll use all three picks, and will probably draft an NBA ready player, an Euro (maybe even give him a chance...especially after what we've seen from Jiri), and a HSler...but in order to do that, he'll have to make another 2 for 1 or 3 for 1 trade...


----------



## whiterhino

I'd love to see Tiago Splitter or Luol Deng drafted by the C's this year but unfortunately I think both will be drafted way higher than we have picks, what will be left for us to pick where we will be picking so far does not excite me:sour:


----------



## Big John

I am watching Saint Joseph's, with Jameer Nelson, Play Xavier, with Romaine Sato. Very entertaining. 

Larry Bird, among others, is in the crowd. In fact just about every NBA team has a representative there.

P.S. Delonte West of St. Jo's is a pretty good player too.


----------



## sologigolos

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> I am watching Saint Joseph's, with Jameer Nelson, Play Xavier, with Romaine Sato. Very entertaining.
> 
> Larry Bird, among others, is in the crowd. In fact just about every NBA team has a representative there.
> 
> P.S. Delonte West of St. Jo's is a pretty good player too.



west is a little undersized though, isn't he?


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> west is a little undersized though, isn't he?


6-4


----------



## Premier

*Kris Humphries*

Kris Humphries (From NBAdraft.net):











> Strengths: He is a chiseled 6'8, 240 lbs. *Absolutely one of the best rebounders in the country already*. Excels at cleaning the glass on the offensive end as well as defensive. Has decent range all the way out to college three point line, however he doesn't shoot a ton of threes. Has shown pretty good perimeter skills to go along with a powerful post game. He does not shy away from contact down low and does a great job of mixing it up with the other teams “bigs”. Does a great job of getting to the free throw line and shoots almost 80% from the stripe. *Very physical player both offensively and defensively.* Good shot blocker with timing and long arms. Averages a double double * (23.7 ppg, 10.8 rpg).* His perimeter skills are developing well. He has made the jump from high school to college seem effortless.
> 
> Weaknesses: A little undersized at PF. Needs to be a much better passer and limit his turnovers. Has shown the ability to be a decent playmaker but needs to work on ball handling to an extent. Must get stronger, and continue to develop his post game.
> 
> -Matt Stock


I think he has the potential to be really good. Will be available at our pick and possibly the Dallas pick.

With him, I think our future will be:

C: Kendrick Perkins
PF: Kris Humphries
SF: Paul Pierce
SG: Ricky Davis/Jiri Welsch
PG: Marcus Banks.

We need to develop Ricky, Jiri, Marcus, and Kendrick and bench Obie, Walter, and James and LIMIT Pierce's minutes to around 27-31 for now IF we want a CONTENDING team in the future.

I think if we develop these players..We can become a serious team in 2-3 years:

My view of our rotation (hopefully):

C: Perkins 34
PF: Humphries 30
SF: Pierce 34
SG: Jiri or Davis 30
PG: Banks 35

C: Mihm (I think we should resign him) 14
PF: Lafrentz or FA (Baker would be gone) or 1st Round Draft Pick (This year or next) 18
SF: Jiri or Davis 14
SG: Jiri or Davis 18
PG: 2nd Round Draft Pick (This year or next) 13

11th man: Hunter


----------



## Truth34

*Draft Update 1/22*

Our picks:

1--Boston 15th overall
1--Dallas 22nd overall
2--Boston 45th overall


Dallas is surging again, and should crush the Lakers tonight, but the Celtics appear headed south, possibly toward the lottery, with a Knicks resurgence.


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3

I think they should try and go after luol deng!!!


----------



## h180ys

I like Kris Humphries and Sebastian Telfair for our first round picks. Also, Darius Rice for our second round pick.


----------



## sologigolos

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> 6-4


a bit small to play the 2 in the NBA? dwyane wade is around 6-4 and plays the 2, but he is more of the exception than the rule... his height was a concern coming into the draft, a fear only assuaged by the fact that wade could possibly play the point as well. while he is performing well at the 2, the heat did play him at the 1 for a bit


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> 
> 
> a bit small to play the 2 in the NBA?


Delonte West can play. 6-4 isn't too small when you can shoot the way he does.


----------



## sologigolos

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Delonte West can play. 6-4 isn't too small when you can shoot the way he does.


at the same time, with Pierce, Jiri, and Davis, do we need another shooter? Even if he could play the point, we have Banks (who i've disliked from his UNLV days...)

do we go for the best talent available? or the "best fit"?


----------



## Big John

> Originally posted by <b>keilhur</b>!
> 
> 
> at the same time, with Pierce, Jiri, and Davis, do we need another shooter? Even if he could play the point, we have Banks (who i've disliked from his UNLV days...)
> 
> do we go for the best talent available? or the "best fit"?


I wasn't advocating that the Celtics draft Delonte West. I just said he was a good player. I doubt if he'll come out this year anyway. He's only a junior.

Jameer Nelson, however, will almost certainly come out this year. In my opinion, Nelson is the second-best U.S. college prospect after Okafor. Any team that drafts Ben Gordon ahead of Nelson will regret it.


----------



## h180ys

We need a good rebounder PF, another PG with prospect, and a decent SF (second round pick).


----------



## sologigolos

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't advocating that the Celtics draft Delonte West. I just said he was a good player. I doubt if he'll come out this year anyway. He's only a junior.
> 
> Jameer Nelson, however, will almost certainly come out this year. In my opinion, Nelson is the second-best U.S. college prospect after Okafor. Any team that drafts Ben Gordon ahead of Nelson will regret it.


werd, i misundersood. 
yeah, i definitely like nelson--much better than banks


----------



## Premier

*Team Needs*

PF (Baker?): Kris Humphries

Trade 1st Round pick with a lottery team for their next years 1st Round pick..

Draft a Euro Guard and leave him in Europe for a year until Mike James contract expires.


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't advocating that the Celtics draft Delonte West. I just said he was a good player. I doubt if he'll come out this year anyway. He's only a junior.
> 
> Jameer Nelson, however, will almost certainly come out this year. In my opinion, Nelson is the second-best U.S. college prospect after Okafor. Any team that drafts Ben Gordon ahead of Nelson will regret it.


Ben Gordon and Nelson are very different types of PG's.

Nelson is a true point guard...He passes terrifficly and he runs well.

Gordon is more of a shooter. He is deadly beyond the arch he can create his own shot. He is a decent passer.

I also like Raymond Felton. He is probably one of the fastest college players. He makes great passes and doesn't shoot when not required to.

Have you heard of the Gonzaga kid: Blake Stepp. Fantastic shooter. Has great range. I don't know much about him, but his stock has risen high.

Telfair seems to young. He should go to college for a year.


----------



## Big John

Ben Gordon=DaJuan Wagner
Jameer Nelson= Mike Bibby

I like Felton. I've never seen Stepp or Telfair play.


----------



## MarkPrice25

Jameer Nelson has improved his stock even more this year. I would take him over Gordon due to his ability to create for others. 

The Suns will only get the Cavs pick if the Cavs make the Playoffs...I believe that is right, but not 100%. I can't beleive that that Suns/Cavs trade still is lingering.


----------



## whiterhino

> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> We need a good rebounder PF, another PG with prospect, and a decent SF (second round pick).


Yup I totally agree, the PF could be a C too depending on what's available but C's are harder to come by. We DON'T need anymore SG's or Combo guards!!!

Blake Stepp could be gotten in the 2nd round and might be a good back up for Banks because he will need one so we have to think about that. 
Sebastian Telfair is not ready for the NBA, he's too small and if he comes out now it will be like Travis Outlaw and ruin his development.


----------



## el_raulin

*PG*

I'd rather see us sticking to a veteran PG as backup, instead of drafting a new one, unless is such a bargain. I hope to see Banks doing his thing from a starting role next season.

We should address our PF situation, and maybe our C position if Blount opts out.

I think we are set with SG/SF with a combination of Pierce, Davis and Welsch.


----------



## agoo

Lets try this again. WE DON'T NEED ANOTHER PG PROSPECT.

Its pretty clear what direction Ainge wants to be going in, atleast to me anyway. We'll have Perkins and Mihm/LaFrentz at C and PF, then Davis and Pierce as the SG and SF, and then Banks at point. Off the bench, we'll have Mihm/LaFrentz at C, Hunter at PF, and Welsch at SF, SG, and PG.

Before I hadn't put Hunter in the long term future plans, but now I see that he belongs in them. 

At this point, we could potentially just grab the best available guys. With the way that we've been training Hunter to play SF, some, grabbing another guy who could play at SF and PF would be terrific. From the sounds of it, although I'm unfamiliar with his game, Kris Humphries sounds like he could be that guy. With the Dallas pick, I think Sasha Vujacic could be a very Jiri Welsch type of guy according to the nbadraft.net profile on him. With the second rounder, I think we should just take the guy that falls back that far.


----------



## Big John

You're right Agoo, that we don't need another pg prospect. But I'd draft Jameer Nelson anyway if by some miracle he slips out of the top ten.

Trying to turn Brandon Hunter into a small forward is like trying to turn a sumo wrestler into a tap dancer. I remember when Toronto first drafted Marcus Camby they tried to turn him into a small forward too. That's just another illustration of why Isiah Thomas should not be let anywhere near an NBA franchise.

Well I guess I have to admit that it's more intelligent than trying to turn McCarty into a power forward. That attempt is utterly doomed to failure.


----------



## Truth34

*Best Players Available*

Take the best players available. I like what I have seen so far of the Humphries kid in Minnesota. But take the best players available. Now that it looks like we could be a lottery team, that best player could turn out to be pretty damn good.


----------



## Truth34

*Draft Update: 1/30*

Our picks:

1--Boston 17th overall
1--Dallas 27nd overall
2--Boston 47th overall


----------



## h180ys

With the way we are playing now, our pick should be around 6-12th.

Who should we draft?

I love Tiaggo Splitter and Andris Biedrins.


----------



## jbs

I would like to get Okafor. He seems to have the similar cerebral attitude to defence that Bill Russell had. (see this article: http://espn.go.com/ncb/columns/katz_andy/1453131.html).
He will probably go first or second in the draft. Do you think our pick, Dallas' pick and Welch? would be enough to get him?


----------



## Big John

It all depends on which team gets the #1 ping pong ball, and what that team's needs are. Frankly I'd rather trade Davis or LaFrentz than Welsch, but Jiri is obviously going to more attractive than either of those two because he's still on the rookie scale.


----------



## whiterhino

I also think Davis should be used as the leaverage to move up in the draft. Welsch is on the rookie scale and is still developing. Ricky Davis is a good trade commodity for teams that need a scorer, and I just don't think he's fitting in in Boston, he's given it a great effort but it's just not clicking.


----------



## jbs

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I also think Davis should be used as the leaverage to move up in the draft. Welsch is on the rookie scale and is still developing. Ricky Davis is a good trade commodity for teams that need a scorer, and I just don't think he's fitting in in Boston, he's given it a great effort but it's just not clicking.


I don't think that many teams will take a chance on Davis. It is hard to shake off the reputation that he had even though he has on good behaviour with the celtics. Ditto for LaFrentz injuries. Welch is probably the only really tradable asset, apart from Pierce, on the celtics team.


----------



## Curious George

> Originally posted by <b>jbs</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that many teams will take a chance on Davis. It is hard to shake off the reputation that he had even though he has on good behaviour with the celtics. Ditto for LaFrentz injuries. Welch is probably the only really tradable asset, apart from Pierce, on the celtics team.








I don't think Welsch will be going anywhere. Between Pierce being our franchise guy and Welsch being the "diamond in the rough" of the Walker trade, Danny would look like wuite the a$$ if he ttraded Welsch, so it won'T happen/.


----------



## whiterhino

i have to agree, I do not think Welsch is on the block at all


----------



## Truth34

*2/13 Update*

Our picks:

1-15th overall
1-26th overall
2-45th overall


----------



## agoo

The difference between 8th place and 9th place in the East is six draft spots. Go Miami.


----------



## vandyke

*I am thinking anywhere from 6-13 also*



> Originally posted by <b>h180ys</b>!
> With the way we are playing now, our pick should be around 6-12th.
> 
> Who should we draft?
> 
> I love Tiaggo Splitter and Andris Biedrins.




I would think we would be looking at getting three players with that first pick in this order

1. Biedrins
2. Humphries
3. Warrick

We need help up front badly


----------



## jbs

With Detroit's pick we now have the 15th, 23rd and 26th picks in the first round as it now stands.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

well we could finish as high as 7th* if both miami and philly pass us up and we miss the playoffs. Our two biggest needs were both drafted for and shown no results and we might just have to do it again with out feeling bad for this year's rookies i think a PG should be picked with our first 1st rndr should be used on a PG, and based on our position the ones available as of now are: Nelson, Gordon, Felton (im liking paul of W.F. , but he prob wont declare. Then use our next two on big men my choices are Vajero and Swift(Hs). Then use our second rounder with the best player left.

This gives us...... Some comp for Banks and hopefully he will step it up, if not the PG we draft will use the comp to develop and we should turn up a winner. The next two being big men give us some big bodies and have a set for awhile with Mihm,Perkins, Hunter, and the 2 picks. Now only mihm has seen time and McCarty will prob still be around but fact being The young guys are gonna see that there is playing time to be won and should have them all working hard. The last pick is to sit the pine but maybe can get a decent player that could learn some things from pierce and Davis.

This makes our team very young, and maybe even fun to watch with a young core of (jiri, Davis, Perkins, Hunter, Banks, 3 picks) and the not so old Pierce. Lots of High school guys expected to declare so more than likely we will pick one. swift is 7'1" so he seems like a decent HS selection


----------



## h180ys

I love Adris Biedrins, Jameer Nelson, Hakim Warrick, Darius Rice, and Uros Slokar.


----------



## adamatic

Can you even imagine Banks and Jameer Nelson on the court at the same time?


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by <b>adamatic</b>!
> Can you even imagine Banks and Jameer Nelson on the court at the same time?


I can't even imagine seeing Banks ON THE COURT, and you are talking about adding Nelson, too?

Well good luck, but its my wildest dream to see a young guy play for this ****ed up team.


----------



## adamatic

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine seeing Banks ON THE COURT, and you are talking about adding Nelson, too?
> 
> Well good luck, but its my wildest dream to see a young guy play for this ****ed up team.


Chill dude... I was just throwin that out there since it'd probably be the fastest backcourt ever assembled.

Too much pent up anger up in here.


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by <b>adamatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Chill dude... I was just throwin that out there since it'd probably be the fastest backcourt ever assembled.
> 
> Too much pent up anger up in here.


All I'm saying is, my dream is to see a young guy develop here, and get some playing time. The chances of you seeing Banks and Nelson on the court at the same time are about the same as me being Britney Spears' boyfriend.


----------



## adamatic

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> All I'm saying is, my dream is to see a young guy develop here, and get some playing time. The chances of you seeing Banks and Nelson on the court at the same time are about the same as me being Britney Spears' boyfriend.


Ok, maybe I should have prefaced it with in 2006.

IMO, Banks just isn't ready yet. He makes poor decisions and doesn't really know how to set up his teammates. His outside shot is awful, and he gets indecisive when close to the hole. His defense though... superb.


----------



## aquaitious

> Originally posted by <b>adamatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I should have prefaced it with in 2006.
> 
> IMO, Banks just isn't ready yet. He makes poor decisions and doesn't really know how to set up his teammates. His outside shot is awful, and he gets indecisive when close to the hole. His defense though... superb.


No one is ever ready, that's why they get minutes to play. We trade away our PG and put the guy who's played SF this WHOLE season to play PG and Banks once again to sit on the bench.

I don't get this, maybe it's me, maybe it's late, but I just don't get this.


----------



## Truth34

*Draft Update 2/20*

OK, people. Ainge is building through the draft. Much luck to Detroit and Indiana; let's bring the trophy back East. I hope the Celtics can sneak into the 8th spot, but if not, last night's loss to the Clippers (Marcus Banks' heroism aside) dropped us into the lottery. A look at the post-Mike James trade picks for the coming draft:

1--lottery (2.9% to win, otherwise #8 ov)
1--23 overall (from Detroit)
1--25 overall (from Dallas)
2--38 overall 

People, it hurts to lose these games. But the draft prospects are looking a lot better. Updates to be more frequent from now on.


----------



## theBirdman

This is great to see! I just hope CLE can make a run so we can move up to the 6! That would be great! Then we can package our pick with detroits and move up in draft, of course, even better would be if we can get into the top 3! It is time the Celtics get lucky with the ping pong balls!


----------



## Premier

*Re: Draft Update 2/20*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> OK, people. Ainge is building through the draft. Much luck to Detroit and Indiana; let's bring the trophy back East. I hope the Celtics can sneak into the 8th spot, but if not, last night's loss to the Clippers (Marcus Banks' heroism aside) dropped us into the lottery. A look at the post-Mike James trade picks for the coming draft:
> 
> 1--lottery (2.9% to win, otherwise #8 ov)
> 1--23 overall (from Detroit)
> 1--25 overall (from Dallas)
> 2--38 overall
> 
> People, it hurts to lose these games. But the draft prospects are looking a lot better. Updates to be more frequent from now on.


Who cares who wins the Championship...All I want is for Dallas and Detroit to LOSE..

If we can get to 6-10..We have a Chance at Top 3..That's either Okafor and Dwight Howard..


----------



## Truth34

*2/23 Update*

Our picks:

1--lottery (2.9% chance to win--otherwise #8 ov)
1--22 overall (Detroit)
1--25 overall (Dallas)

2--38 overall


Detroit has been passed by Memphis, and Dallas by the Lakers. Keep losing guys! 

Celtics West Coast swing unfortunately probably guarantees them the lottery.


----------



## Premier

I've been thinking about this for a while..

After Brandon Hunter's Magnifcent 17/9 in 35 performance against the Bucks, I can see him starting in the Celtics Future Plan..Is there a Need for a PF? That depends. Hunter is 6-7 and two slow to be a SF. I think we need a Quick/Tall PF..Maybe Lamarcus Aldridge..Either way, we will need another PF/C in our future plan..

C: Kendrick Perkins/Draft Pick
PF: Brandon Hunter/Draft Pick

C: Draft Pick
PF: Perkins
SF: Hunter

C: Perkins
PF: Draft Pick
SF: Hunter

Personally, if we could find a Quick PF, like Bosh, we could complement Hunter..


----------



## theBirdman

We definitely need a big PF! I love Hunter but we have to see more of him to really know what he is capable of. I guess in next few weeks we will have the answer to what we can expect from him in the future.


----------



## sologigolos

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> We definitely need a big PF! I love Hunter but we have to see more of him to really know what he is capable of. I guess in next few weeks we will have the answer to what we can expect from him in the future.



looks like duhon and blake stepp are slipping to the second round. (not slipping, i guess, since they weren't really considered to be first rounders). although they are no raymond feltons or shaun livingstones or ben gordons, i think they would be more than adaquate picks with the second rounder, with their maturity and the ability to run an offense. also helps that stepp can shoot the lights out, which will definitely be a plus in the zone-defense NBA.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

Well a 4 game winning streak takes us up a whole 8 spots.

1-16
1-23
1-25
2-46

We trade the first three for a top 3 or so and an early second. or second two for mid teens. Here, i think, our our first and second tier choices depending on what picks we have:

1.
Okafor-Pf
Nelson-Pg
Livingston-Pg
Howard-Pf
Tefair-Pg
Aldridge-Pf
Humphries-Pf
Beindrins-Pf
Gordon-Pg/Sg

2.
Deng-Sf
Childress-Sf
Pavel-C
Martynas Andriuskevicius-C 
Smith-Sf
Warrick-Sf/Pf


----------



## Truth34

*Dream on, Jayhawk*

Nobody is trading a top 3 for those trash picks.

Maybe a 5 or 6, not a 3.

Of course, we're still probably headed for the lottery.....so let's talk about trades in April.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks

I said or so i was thinking in the 6-12 range is most likely but that is still high enough to get someone who would be of need. To get top 3 players would have to be added, but i dont see us keeping all 3 first rounders.


----------



## jbs

The Pistons are on a roll and have won 9 of last 10 games. They have now won 44 and lost 25 and have a better record than Dallas (won 42, lost 25). Detroit could possibly catch the following West-teams in the standings:
Minnesota(2) 46, 22
L.A. Lakers(3) 45, 23
San Antonio(4) 45, 24
On the bright side Memphis (42 won 26 lost) has a chance to overtake Dallas
http://www.nba.com/standings/by_conference.html
The picks that we got from Detroit and Dallas won't be worth much if this keeps up.


----------



## sologigolos

> Originally posted by <b>jbs</b>!
> The Pistons are on a roll and have won 9 of last 10 games. They have now won 44 and lost 25 and have a better record than Dallas (won 42, lost 25). Detroit could possibly catch the following West-teams in the standings:
> Minnesota(2) 46, 22
> L.A. Lakers(3) 45, 23
> San Antonio(4) 45, 24
> On the bright side Memphis (42 won 26 lost) has a chance to overtake Dallas
> http://www.nba.com/standings/by_conference.html
> The picks that we got from Detroit and Dallas won't be worth much if this keeps up.


we always knew they'd be late first rounders. does it really matter if the pick is 25th as opposed to 28th?


i'm so mad that St Joe's had such a good season.... only a month or two ago, it looked like we had a chance at Nelson.


----------



## SavSicc

Celtics got 5 picks not 4. 2 in the 2 nd round and 3 in the first


----------



## agoo

> Originally posted by <b>SavSicc</b>!
> Celtics got 5 picks not 4. 2 in the 2 nd round and 3 in the first


LIES!

They only have four. We get Sacto's second rounder next year.


----------



## SavSicc

How come on nba draft . net cleveland got a star on it. then i saw the celtics logo.


----------



## whiterhino

Because we traded Cleveland our 2nd rounder in the Jumaine Jones deal and then they traded it back to us in the Ricky Davis deal.


----------



## Truth34

*No lottery! Celtics make the playoffs!*

Update as of 4/11:

1-15
1-23 (from Dallas)
1-25 (from Detroit)
2-45* (really 44th because Minnesota has no first rounder)


----------

